# FS: cherry red shrimp. blue pearl shrimp, panda corys,



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Cherry red shrimp $1 each or 10 for $9 (in my burnaby tank and richmond tank) SOLD

Blue pearl shrimp $5 each. I only have 3. (in my burnaby tank)1 left SOLD 
Panda Corys $2 each or take all 7 for $13 (in my Richmond tank)SOLD

Im stepping up to breed Rams!

Please call 604 780 4738 instead of pm'ing for a quick sale.

I'm in burnaby but I also go to Richmond now and then.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

*sale*

bump it up


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

please close


----------

